# Graveyardskulls and Haiti Relief Efforts



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Please give as you can. The earthquake in Haiti is devastating. 

*Until Feb 14, 2010, Graveyardskulls is donating 15% of all product sales to the Red Cross for the Haiti relief efforts. On all Outlet sales, 100% of the sale amount will also be donated to the Haiti relief efforts. * 

This is a terrible tragedy, and we all need to do what we can to help!


----------

